

Does My Startup Idea Suck? - entrepreneur
http://www.instigatorblog.com/does-my-startup-idea-suck/2007/08/30/

======
damon
What's the idea? How to linkbait headlines?

~~~
dpapathanasiou
I agree.

There's nothing wrong with the _spirit_ behind the article, but there's really
no content there.

This is one case where being able to down-vote a submission would make sense.

~~~
damon
i hear you!

+1 for -1

------
byosko
I apologize if the submission title is misleading but the message is still
valuable. It's not dissimilar to Paul Graham's speech / essay, "How Not to
Die."

His message, "You will doubt yourself. But don't give up."

I wasn't as eloquent or elaborate, but still a similar message. The intention
wasn't to linkbait anyone with a misleading headline.

------
palish
This submission title is less than ideal.

